# Pittsburgh Reptile Show next show April 10th 2011



## pghreptileshow (Feb 1, 2010)

We wanted to invite every one to the Next Pittsburgh Reptile Show!
APRIL 10th 2011!


LOCATION: The Harmar House 
1321 freeport Road 
Cheswick Pa 

The Pittsburgh Reptile show and Sale is your hometown show that has been in Pittsburgh for the last 19 years. We would like to welcome you to our show!

We have a very large selection of Reptiles and supplies, at our show so there will be plenty for everyone. We also plan on continuing to grow finding new vendors with great animals to add to our show and catering to the customer. The Harmar house (show location) has central Heat/Air so the show is always the perfect climate for you. They also have a full bar with homemade food items at good prices, big screen tv's with all the games on so you would not miss a thing while out enjoying the reptile show. The Pittsburgh Reptile Show also has the lowest Admission $5.00 per person 4 & under FREE compared to other shows in Pennsylvania. 

We look forward to seeing you at our show on April 10th!


Also add us as a friend on facebook for tons of updates look up pittsburgh reptile show on facebook!!


----------

